# Nashville Scoring Strings



## Audio Ollie (Nov 2, 2020)

*Introducing - Nashville Scoring Strings*

Featuring Nashville’s finest string players at Ocean Way Studios -- a world class scoring environment -- we dedicated over two years to capturing the expressive performances of the incredible musicians we worked with. Using performance-based sampling techniques, we were able to preserve the subtle details and expressiveness found in real live recordings, all while maintaining the sense of depth found in the room. Every note was analyzed in real time during the sessions to make sure we maintained timbrel consistency. All of the short articulations were sourced from repetition-based performances to maximize fluidity and connectivity. Legato transitions were sampled from musical phrases to translate a level of expression resembling that of a real piece of music. Every aspect of this library was treated with utmost attention to detail and the results are unparalleled.
Focusing on the core strings articulations, Nashville Scoring Strings covers the main playing styles associated with modern film score. We prioritized a level of quality over quantity in these major performance types with the goal of creating a new benchmark in core string libraries. Recorded by scoring mixer Nick Spezia (Call of Duty, Fortnite, Outlander), we captured the sound found in many well known movies, TV shows, and video games. We made every effort to push the limits of what is currently possible with sample library development. We are incredibly proud to present Nashville Scoring Strings!

*Introductory Offer*

Nashville Scoring Strings will be available for $349 until December 1st, $499 thereafter.
https://www.audioollie.com/
https://www.audioollie.com/


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2020)

Hello @Audio Ollie ,

NSS Sounds Wonderful, Congratulations ! 

Q. I noticed there is Spiccato, but not Staccato articulation for the shorts, is it possible to simulate Staccato via another articulation ? or .... ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 2, 2020)

Sounds Awesome! Those Runs added in at the end sounded great!


----------



## richhickey (Nov 2, 2020)

What are the exact section sizes?


----------



## Guffy (Nov 2, 2020)

Is the walkthrough processed in any way, or is it straight out of the box?


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 2, 2020)

I didn't know Captain America made sample libraries 🤔

In all seriousness though, this does sound fantastic and I think the excitement over it was worth it. Plus, TWO passes for all articulations?! You're speaking my language. Congrats on what looks like an amazing release


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 2, 2020)

That's smart and interesting, half size sections and offer two passes for each articulation.
Nice sounding room.
Some cool features regarding dynamics volumes... I love that!
Impressive dynamic range (how many layers?).
And it has great "legatos are overrated" from Jasper's hands in an intro price library of $350...

... how dare they!


----------



## axb312 (Nov 2, 2020)

@Audio Ollie. Sounds good. A few questions:


Were the ensemble patches recorded as such or were they stitched together from individual instruments?
Will there be any further loyalty pricing for those who own other Audio Ollie libs?
What processing was applied to the strings in the walkthrough?


----------



## John Longley (Nov 2, 2020)

Has it been stated how many dynamic layers there are? I had a look on the site and didn't see it.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 2, 2020)

Just watched all the vids, awesome stuff! Would there be a way to work the alternate B Violin patches in to function as 2nd Violins? Or will it always sound like a larger 1st Violin section? @Audio Ollie


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 2, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> I didn't know Captain America made sample libraries



Lets be real, he looks more like tom hardy - so Eddy Brock


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Nov 2, 2020)

Demos sound good. @Audio Ollie wondering about portamento? And also if keyswitching is planned


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 2, 2020)

Laptoprabbit said:


> Demos sound good. @Audio Ollie wondering about portamento? And also if keyswitching is planned


flexrouter can handle keyswitching very easily, it's a free multiscript


----------



## mojamusic (Nov 3, 2020)

I was hoping to see a LASS 3 announcement this year. Nevertheless, I do like the sound of this library. But I really don't need another... well maybe one more string library.


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Nov 3, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> flexrouter can handle keyswitching very easily, it's a free multiscript



Thanks ProfoundSilence. Now just wondering if there are plans for portamento/detache. If so may convince me to jump on.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 3, 2020)

@Audio Ollie 
You can't just drop something like that here and go... we need answers


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 3, 2020)

I feel interested by the product; but tbh there's not enough information yet to help me decide. Do you plan to provide more content this month, deeper walkthrough, new demos, composer showcase... ?


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 3, 2020)

I really wish developers would just lay it all out when. library is released instead of keeping that air of mystery about the simplest things. Performance Samples lays everything out clearly...you know exactly what you are getting...why can't we get the same? Especially since this has been a LONG awaited library, and details are still a mystery.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 3, 2020)

I wouldn't go as far as to read into the fact that they're not quickly responding here...they did just release a new library. There are more important things to do right this moment


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 3, 2020)

Question to anyone that has it...I saw in the tech walkthrough, that in order to use the dirty samples I needed to replace the cleaned ones...so does this mean I can not layer the clean and dirty samples? Has to be one or the other?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 3, 2020)

The de noise process is just a treatment applied to the audio samples, so layering them won't give you any additional size... Just volume x2 and some phasing. Aren't the A and B sections enough for you?


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 3, 2020)

whitewasteland said:


> The de noise process is just a treatment applied to the audio samples, so layering them won't give you any additional size... Just volume x2 and some phasing. Aren't the A and B sections enough for you?


Absolutely...I actually don't expect I'd be layering them, I was actually thinking more of violin 1 and 2...or some divisi of the other sections. If I get this, it's because of the smaller size, not the symphonic sound. Which brings me to the other concern, it doesn't seem to sound very detailed...am I wrong?


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 3, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Question to anyone that has it...I saw in the tech walkthrough, that in order to use the dirty samples I needed to replace the cleaned ones...so does this mean I can not layer the clean and dirty samples? Has to be one or the other?








You can use both. Just duplicate the entire folder and then just have one with the Samples folder as the denoised samples and one with the RAW samples.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 3, 2020)

whitewasteland said:


> The de noise process is just a treatment applied to the audio samples, so layering them won't give you any additional size... Just volume x2 and some phasing. Aren't the A and B sections enough for you?


The other point was do I need to decide ahead of time which samples I want to use? Not like it's easy to just go in and swap samples depending on what I like best...or is this something that needs to be decided upon and then forgotten about? Personally without even hearing them, I'd opt for the dirty samples over anything cleaned.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 3, 2020)

ryanstrong said:


> You can use both. Just duplicate the entire folder and then just have one with the Samples folder as the denoised samples and one with the RAW samples.


And they both show up in the library on the left? Or do I need to access one of them through the FILES tab? But good to know, thanks.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 3, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> And they both show up in the library on the left? Or do I need to access one of them through the FILES tab? But good to know, thanks.


NSS is not a Native encoded library.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 3, 2020)

ryanstrong said:


> NSS is not a Native encoded library.


Oh...well then that solves everything LOL Ok thanks.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 4, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Question to anyone that has it...I saw in the tech walkthrough, that in order to use the dirty samples I needed to replace the cleaned ones...so does this mean I can not layer the clean and dirty samples? Has to be one or the other?


Yeah you can. Duplicate the whole library. Delete the clean one out of the first and the non denoised out of the second. Uses super small extra footprints. Now you have the same library twice with noise and denoised. Now you can can use violins a clean and violins b with noise


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 4, 2020)

ricoderks said:


> Yeah you can. Duplicate the whole library. Delete the clean one out of the first and the non denoised out if the second. Uses super small extra footprints.


Cool thanks.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 4, 2020)

Jake why do you want to do this? it will be phase city...
You have two passes, which I'm not sure is something I've seen before.

Btw, I thought you'll be all over this  
Its Jasper, with (I think) better sound recordings from Ollie, and its a full library not just legato and longs. Win+Win+Win.

I'm in the middle of building a pc so trying to be logical about this (and Vista and Cinebrasses)


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 4, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Jake why do you want to do this? it will be phase city...
> You have two passes, which I'm not sure is something I've seen before.
> 
> Btw, I thought you'll be all over this
> ...


The layering was just as an extra idea. Maybe yield different sound compared to section B. Honestly though if I get this, i will probably just use it as is rather than later.

I am very interested. Just not 100% convinced yet.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 4, 2020)

*I figured I would post this here on the official thread in case you didn't catch it on the other one.*



I can't thank you enough for all of the enthusiasm. It's really cool to hear what each of you are responding to on an individual level when it comes to Nashville Scoring Strings. 


I’d like to clear a few things up since there seems to be a bit of confusion here. I try to be as clear and transparent as I can be on the walkthroughs, but sometimes I articulate things in a way which can be misinterpreted so I’ll try to cover as many points as I can for now:



*The B Patches*

The B patches are transposed, re-pitched, and processed to serve as a second layer. At some point in the production process we tested this layering approach and thought it sounded really great. In many cases I actually even prefer the B patches for their warmer, slightly larger sound, and so I decided to include it as a part of the library under the philosophy that if it sounds good, it is good. That being said, I in no way intended to mislead you into thinking we recorded the entire library twice. I can see how the phrase “second pass” could be interpreted this way, so I do acknowledge why there might have been a misunderstanding. I do want to point out, however, that I did not present the B patches as a major selling point of the library, even if you personally perceived it to be so. 99% of the audio examples in the walkthrough use the main patches, none of the demos include the B patches, and we don’t really mention it on the site because it was just a bonus aspect to the library. Of course you could independently do this with any library, but we saved you the time by creating the B patches and (symphonic) patches. The section size makes this approach particularly viable, so again we decided there was no harm in including it since as some of you have already mentioned, it sounds great. 

Regarding the name switch from Chamber Strings to Scoring Strings - this had absolutely nothing to do with the B layers being included and everything do to with the sound. NSS doesn’t really sound like a chamber size strings ensemble which is something that people mentioned ages ago upon hearing the first examples. At that point we all decided to change the name. The section sizes are larger than a chamber size as well, which was yet another reason to slightly shift the branding.



*Shorts*


The shorts patches have 4 dynamics and 7 round robbin. What some of you are noticing in Michal's demo is how the library sounds perfectly quantized. NSS was edited so that if you're locked to the grid, you are REALLY locked to the grid. All of the transients will hit the beat perfectly. Most libraries aren't edited this tightly. Also, due to the fact that we thoroughly matched the timbres of all the notes, there won't be a round robbin that ever stands out from the others. This is great, because you have full control of the level of humanization. You won't have to fight the library to get the performance you want in that respect. You'll notice the shorts in the walkthrough (which were played in), sound very 'human'. 


The spiccato's are short but not so much that they can't do staccato like performances. If you're familiar with CSS they fall somewhere right in the middle of their Spiccs and Staccs. If I need something a little bit longer, I'll just layer with the Marcatos. You can hear in the walkthrough, during the marcato section that I have the spiccato layered in at times. 



*Alt Sordinos*


Similar to the B patches, the alt sordinos are not unique recordings. We eq matched the true sordino longs and processed the patches so that they would match very closely. Again, we thought it sounded awesome and so we included them. 


*Keyswitching*


There is no keyswitching in the library and probably won't be. Based on how the individual patches are designed, key switching wasn't really a viable option within a single patch. It looks like someone above already found a solution if that's your preferred way of working. 




Thank you again for your comments. Please be patient with me when it comes to VI posts as we have an unimaginable amount of support emails to respond to as well. Generally, the best way to get a quick response from me is at [email protected].



Ollie


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 4, 2020)

Ollie, how many dynamics in the longs/legatos?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 4, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Ollie, how many dynamics in the longs/legatos?



3 dynamics on the legatos, 4 on the longs.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 4, 2020)

@Ollie..is it possible to have both sets of samples to choose from within the player? dirty or clean, or has to be one or the other?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 4, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> @Ollie..is it possible to have both sets of samples to choose from within the player? dirty or clean, or has to be one or the other?


I think the best way to do it would be to just duplicate the main folder and have one set of instruments linked to the clean samples and one to the ones with room noise. There might be a better solution but that's how I've set it up personally.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 4, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> I think the best way to do it would be to just duplicate the main folder and have one set of instruments linked to the clean samples and one to the ones with room noise. There might be a better solution but that's how I've set it up personally.


thanks.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 4, 2020)

@Audio Ollie ...sorry, but why is there no way to have noise reduction on the legato samples? I see modulation ONLY on the shorts? If I prefer the dirty samples but want to clean them up I can't without using an external EQ to remove the low end rumble...can this be added in an update? at least the noise reduction part. Thanks.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 4, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> @Audio Ollie ...sorry, but why is there no way to have noise reduction on the legato samples? I see modulation ONLY on the shorts? If I prefer the dirty samples but want to clean them up I can't without using an external EQ to remove the low end rumble...can this be added in an update? at least the noise reduction part. Thanks.


The only way the mods would work on legatos would be in the release samples, which I have already put on the list for a future update. If there's noise in the sustain part of the sample you don't want your best bet would be to just use the reduced versions.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 4, 2020)

axb312 said:


> @Audio Ollie. Sounds good. A few questions:
> 
> 
> Were the ensemble patches recorded as such or were they stitched together from individual instruments?
> ...



@Audio Ollie Hoping you can help out with these questions. Most of my other questions were answered.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 4, 2020)

axb312 said:


> @Audio Ollie Hoping you can help out with these questions. Most of my other questions were answered.



The Ensembles patches were created using the samples from the individual sections. We did not record them as an ensemble. 

There will not be a loyalty discount for NSS, however we have an expansion in the works which will be offered to existing NSS customers at a discounted rate. 

The strings had a touch of Seventh Heaven Reverb with the large hall A setting.


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Nov 4, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> The Ensembles patches were created using the samples from the individual sections. We did not record them as an ensemble.
> 
> There will not be a loyalty discount for NSS, however we have an expansion in the works which will be offered to existing NSS customers at a discounted rate.
> 
> The strings had a touch of Seventh Heaven Reverb with the large hall A setting.



Could you hint at the planned articulations for the expansion? Currently held back by if there will be portamento/extended articulations.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 4, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> we have an expansion in the works


Someone start a new thread and let's get on that two year hype train! This is just amazing news. I'm already super happy with this library. The idea of more in that room is awesome.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 4, 2020)

I expect the expansion of this library to be released in tandem with Cinematic Studio Woodwinds.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 4, 2020)

rottoy said:


> I expect the expansion of this library to be released in tandem with Cinematic Studio Woodwinds.


This might be the one time I can say this and it's true - _Cinematic Studio Woodwinds will be out first._


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 4, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Someone start a new thread and let's get on that two year hype train! This is just amazing news. I'm already super happy with this library. The idea of more in that room is awesome.



You got it???
Well? what are you waiting for?!
Talk damn it


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> You got it???
> Well? what are you waiting for?!
> Talk damn it


I'm sitting down with it shortly! Much fun to be had.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 4, 2020)

And... Just bought it! Can't wait trying this one


----------



## marius_dm (Nov 4, 2020)

The section in the walkthrough where he played the marcatos sounded great. I really like the direct/not too roomy sound. Looking closely at this one.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 4, 2020)

Will someone that has bought it please demo the runs multi???


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 4, 2020)

If I wasn't building a pc right now I was smashing that "add to cart" button on the first day.
Glad some here bought it.
Waiting to hear your thoughts and demos


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 4, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> There will not be a loyalty discount for NSS, however we have an expansion in the works which will be offered to existing NSS customers at a discounted rate.



Wow! This literally made me even more excited.
Wondering if you're taking requests or the material has been already recorded.

Prepare for @jaketanner asking questions about the expansion at least once a week till its released haha (just a joke, no offense Jake  )


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 4, 2020)

Raphioli said:


> Prepare for @jaketanner asking questions about the expansion at least once a week till its released haha (just a joke, no offense Jake  )


non taken  I actually wasn't even thinking about it...until YOU mentioned it . LOL


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 4, 2020)

as a berlin strings fanboi, I can say that even though I can get some workable results using the martele and decrescendos - I really wish I had strong marcatos.

Glad to see the last 2 major string libraries released have marcato!


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 4, 2020)

@Audio Ollie ...is there a manual that has all the delay compensations? Seems that the Marcato samples don't need any delay comp, whereas the spiccato samples do...it's not uniformed for sure and that's okay, just wanted to know in advance what to expect. thanks.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hey everyone!

Here’s an hour long walkthrough of Nashville Scoring Strings. I compare it to Spitfire Chamber and Symphonic Strings, and Cinematic Studio Strings. I play with mic positions and try my reverb setup to give it a larger sound; I try regular patches and combinations of A and B patches; and I try and get through all of the articulations once, across the various sections. I even tried to get that flautando sound with a fun combo towards the end…

This is my first time doing a real-time stream, and I’m not a keyboard player so it’s basic scales (!), but it should give you a really good sense of how the library sounds if you’re on the fence or just curious to hear more. I can follow up to this with another one, if there’s anything else you’d like to see and hear. Cheers!


----------



## ag75 (Nov 5, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Here’s an hour long walkthrough of Nashville Scoring Strings. I compare it to Spitfire Chamber and Symphonic Strings, and Cinematic Studio Strings. I play with mic positions and try my reverb setup to give it a larger sound; I try regular patches and combinations of A and B patches; and I try and get through all of the articulations once, across the various sections. I even tried to get that flautando sound with a fun combo towards the end…
> 
> This is my first time doing a real-time stream, and I’m not a keyboard player so it’s basic scales (!), but it should give you a really good sense of how the library sounds if you’re on the fence or just curious to hear more. I can follow up to this with another one, if there’s anything else you’d like to see and hear. Cheers!



Whoa I’m in love with the sound of these. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2020)

whitewasteland said:


> And... Just bought it! Can't wait trying this one



Would be very interested to know how you like this library, and your thoughts about it. 

Thanks


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 5, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Would be very interested to know how you like this library, and your thoughts about it.
> 
> Thanks


No problem, I'll make some quick tests with it tomorrow and will post the results.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Here’s an hour long walkthrough of Nashville Scoring Strings. I compare it to Spitfire Chamber and Symphonic Strings, and Cinematic Studio Strings. I play with mic positions and try my reverb setup to give it a larger sound; I try regular patches and combinations of A and B patches; and I try and get through all of the articulations once, across the various sections. I even tried to get that flautando sound with a fun combo towards the end…
> 
> This is my first time doing a real-time stream, and I’m not a keyboard player so it’s basic scales (!), but it should give you a really good sense of how the library sounds if you’re on the fence or just curious to hear more. I can follow up to this with another one, if there’s anything else you’d like to see and hear. Cheers!




You're a legend, thanks for doing this!


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 5, 2020)

Greg said:


> You're a legend, thanks for doing this!


Gee thanks Greg! Happy to help those who are still undecided.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 5, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Here’s an hour long walkthrough of Nashville Scoring Strings. I compare it to Spitfire Chamber and Symphonic Strings, and Cinematic Studio Strings. I play with mic positions and try my reverb setup to give it a larger sound; I try regular patches and combinations of A and B patches; and I try and get through all of the articulations once, across the various sections. I even tried to get that flautando sound with a fun combo towards the end…
> 
> This is my first time doing a real-time stream, and I’m not a keyboard player so it’s basic scales (!), but it should give you a really good sense of how the library sounds if you’re on the fence or just curious to hear more. I can follow up to this with another one, if there’s anything else you’d like to see and hear. Cheers!



I have the library, and by the looks of your KEY strokes, you are not connecting, overlapping the notes enough to trigger the proper legato so it sounds a bit disconnected. You have to overlap the notes.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 5, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I have the library, and by the looks of your KEY strokes, you are not connecting, overlapping the notes enough to trigger the proper legato so it sounds a bit disconnected. You have to overlap the notes.


I'm pretty sure I performed all the legatos with overlapped notes. I'm not sure why you put KEY in caps - what does that mean? Also, either the notes overlap or they don't. There's no half legato transition. I'm confused by your comments sorry. Please clarify, thanks!


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 5, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> I'm pretty sure I performed all the legatos with overlapped notes. I'm not sure why you put KEY in caps - what does that mean? Also, either the notes overlap or they don't. There's no half legato transition. I'm confused by your comments sorry. Please clarify, thanks!


The KEY was because you have the computer keys up so referring to those...so you are not using a controller to play them in? And from the looks of the virtual Kontakt keys, they were not overlapping...but that's how it looked and sounded for a few of the notes...not all.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 5, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> The KEY was because you have the computer keys up so referring to those...so you are not using a controller to play them in? And from the looks of the virtual Kontakt keys, they were not overlapping...but that's how it looked and sounded for a few of the notes...not all.


I see. I was playing in 95% with my NI keyboard, I just brought up the computer keyboard to find the velocity where harsher attacks come in, for instance. But as you'll see in other parts of the video where I'm playing in CSS, every legato is a legato. No double long notes. Sure I might have missed one or two, but it didn't feel like it. And if I did, good ears!


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 5, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> I see. I was playing in 95% with my NI keyboard, I just brought up the computer keyboard to find the velocity where harsher attacks come in, for instance. But as you'll see in other parts of the video where I'm playing in CSS, every legato is a legato. No double long notes. Sure I might have missed one or two, but it didn't feel like it. And if I did, good ears!


For me it was literally in the beginning. Haven’t seen the whole video with css as I have the libraries and didn’t need to, but was curious. I love the library so far. How do you like it?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 5, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> For me it was literally in the beginning. Haven’t seen the whole video with css as I have the libraries and didn’t need to, but was curious. I love the library so far. How do you like it?


Cool cool. I'm really enjoying it man! It's clear and detailed and I'm getting a brighter sound, on a dry stage, that I can adapt as I please. I have some reservations with the performance sampled shorts so far, in that the first note in a sequence sounds like it has the echo of a previous note (from the performance). The issue being that there is no previous note when you first play, so you get that reverse snare sound that feels sucky and odd. The fix for this is clear to me, we need to have a stronger cutoff for the first note played, and then a script that switches back to the repetition samples. That said, I like it and I'm quite happy with the simplified articulations (but also excited to hear there is an expansion along the way). I plan to use patches like flautando from the Spitfire Studio Strings to fill in the gaps for now. Portamento would have been nice, but I also rarely actually hear that in real recordings, so I don't mind missing it. It definitely fulfils the dry stage string library dreams I've always had, and it should blend well with things like CSB and some drier woodwinds I have, and NI percussion (which is in a really tight stage). That'll be my new setup, and I am really stoked about it.


----------



## hayvel (Nov 5, 2020)

I am really impressed by the short notes in the walkthrough. Very organic and believable, the performance sampling approach just works here. I think this is a solid package. There may not be a huge amount of articulations but the bases are covered and the overall sound, to my ears, is gorgeous. Love the legatos, too.

If I had not just spent my budget on a different string library before the announcement, I would have a hard time making a decision.... which to get first 😉


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 5, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Cool cool. I'm really enjoying it man! It's clear and detailed and I'm getting a brighter sound, on a dry stage, that I can adapt as I please. I have some reservations with the performance sampled shorts so far, in that the first note in a sequence sounds like it has the echo of a previous note (from the performance). The issue being that there is no previous note when you first play, so you get that reverse snare sound that feels sucky and odd. The fix for this is clear to me, we need to have a stronger cutoff for the first note played, and then a script that switches back to the repetition samples. That said, I like it and I'm quite happy with the simplified articulations (but also excited to hear there is an expansion along the way). I plan to use patches like flautando from the Spitfire Studio Strings to fill in the gaps for now. Portamento would have been nice, but I also rarely actually hear that in real recordings, so I don't mind missing it. It definitely fulfils the dry stage string library dreams I've always had, and it should blend well with things like CSB and some drier woodwinds I have, and NI percussion (which is in a really tight stage). That'll be my new setup, and I am really stoked about it.


I hear the same issue with the shorts. Much more prevalent with violins than cellos. I also like the cello Marcato patch for shorts...doesn’t work with violins but it seems to for cello. There is also a different delay between the marcato patch and the spiccato patches.

I posted a few tips here yesterday with using the B patches and the dirty patches. I love it so far also. And blends seamlessly with BBC strings.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 5, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I hear the same issue with the shorts. Much more prevalent with violins than cellos. I also like the cello Marcato patch for shorts...doesn’t work with violins but it seems to for cello. There is also a different delay between the marcato patch and the spiccato patches.
> 
> I posted a few tips here yesterday with using the B patches and the dirty patches. I love it so far also. And blends seamlessly with BBC strings.


I saw those tips, thanks! What are you doing for Reverb to match the Maida Vale room?


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 5, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> I saw those tips, thanks! What are you doing for Reverb to match the Maida Vale room?


I didn't feel the need to match the sound at all...I had Reverberate 3 on a random setting for testing. What I will do though is create a close simulation patch with Cinematic Rooms Pro for the VSL winds and brass solo instruments I got to add to BBC...they are bone dry, so will be creating a similar space for them first...then I'll pass them all through a master reverb.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 5, 2020)

Can anyone here that owns NSS test the mics out. I have routed the mics routed out to separate outputs and keep getting dropouts, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Nov 5, 2020)

Composer Ramin Djawadi reached out to us to share his first impressions of Nashville Scoring Strings!


----------



## Audio Ollie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## jaketanner (Dec 1, 2020)

@Audio Ollie ...I noticed in the violins there is a wonkiness to them in the vibrato that doesn't exist in the other strings, and a little less in the B strings, but could be due to the processing involved. Any plans to remedy this? Mostly in the lower mid range...doesn't sound all that great with certain slow passages...Thanks. Look forward to more tweaks and updates.


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 1, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


>


I am also waiting for a response from you guys i put in two weeks ago about routing the mics, i see very high disc usage and i know i am not the only one. It would be nice to get some sort of feedback.


----------



## Audio Ollie (Dec 8, 2020)

jadedsean said:


> I am also waiting for a response from you guys i put in two weeks ago about routing the mics, i see very high disc usage and i know i am not the only one. It would be nice to get some sort of feedback.



We finally found the bug! If you click the wrench and remove or bypass the convolution reverb in the FX inserts, the disk spikes will go away. We'll be putting out an update in the coming days with new patches. 

Thanks,

Ollie


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 8, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> We finally found the bug! If you click the wrench and remove or bypass the convolution reverb in the FX inserts, the disk spikes will go away. We'll be putting out an update in the coming days with new patches.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ollie


There is convolution added to the strings? It’s not the natural space?


----------



## Audio Ollie (Dec 8, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> There is convolution added to the strings? It’s not the natural space?



No, we were originally going to include a convo reverb but didn't due to the licensing issue. Although it's active on the inserts, it's being bypassed by script. You don't hear any convolution in the library out of the box.


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 8, 2020)

Audio Ollie said:


> No, we were originally going to include a convo reverb but didn't due to the licensing issue. Although it's active on the inserts, it's being bypassed by script. You don't hear any convolution in the library out of the box.


I see, it’s dormant but taking up ram in the background. Is this for everyone?


----------



## Evans (Feb 19, 2021)

rottoy said:


> I expect the expansion of this library to be released in tandem with Cinematic Studio Woodwinds.


----------



## Ghoster (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey everyone, longtime lurker, first time poster. I'm hoping someone here can help me figure something out. Is there a way to configure flexrouter to allow the keyswitching but also allow cc data to work across all channels? I would like to be able to control the mixers for all the articulations simultaneously. And if it can't be done within flexrouter, does anyone know a script that can do it?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 22, 2021)

@Audio Ollie 

Any plans for an update/overhaul?

Would love to see some features like offset from the advanced-page on the first page after. There is a lot of unused space on the first page and its always kind of pain to change pages and set the offset manually for every loaded instrument. Instead of the offset-knob it could be two buttons for "loose" and "tight" - would be a much faster workflo and I´m sure the gui will still look clean after adding these changes 

Maybe its also possible to create merged samples from/for some of the multis. I think a good mix from the bass and cello spiccato multi.

Also the workload of some multis are insane! The Full Ensemble Symphonic Longs (Gladiator Mix) creates 52 voices by playing only one note. Crackles already and even more when playing fast single-notes or chords (up to 170 voices) 🙄 And on the mapping-page I can see there are only two samples/dynamics per note.

I dont have these problems with other big multis or libraries and would love to use Nashville some more in the future.


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 23, 2021)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Too much hype for a mediocre library.
> Good luck getting an update any time soon.


WHile I admit an update needs to happen, calling it mediocre is a bit rich!


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 23, 2021)

Just some additional user feedback on potential updates... I haven't had any crackling sounds using Gladiator Mix on my i7 2.6 / 16GB laptop. Haven't worked it very hard though, just basic chords and lines. Also I find working with an offset knob easier and more intuitive than using two buttons for loose / tight. Everyone's different! 😉

I think the library is a nice mix of ease of use and good sound... I feel comfortable sketching with it but also using for a full mix. Of course if there are bugs I hope they're ironed out, but I wouldn't want to see samples changed or any drastic GUI changes. Added content, yes.


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 23, 2021)

Where are these so called Gladitor patches? I don't see them in my Multis.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 23, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> Where are these so called Gladitor patches? I don't see them in my Multis.


you have to use the kontakt file-browser. go to the nashville-folder and in the multi-subfolder you will find a lot of multis and extras like the "symphonic"-presets. then add them to the multis-quickload to have them always available


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 23, 2021)

This is all i have, i have downloaded it from pulse but never recieved an update. These are in the Multis folder.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 23, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> This is all i have, i have downloaded it from pulse but never recieved an update. These are in the Multis folder.


What version of Pulse are you on? If you go into your Pulse library does the product show update available, Open or Install?


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 23, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> What version of Pulse are you on? If you go into your Pulse library does the product show update available, Open or Install?


Version 40.1.9, no updates showing at all.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 23, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> Version 40.1.9, no updates showing at all.


Does it show "Open" or "Install"? If you click on the product image for NSS, it will show you what version is installed


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 23, 2021)

So it shows open, see pic below.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 23, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> So it shows open, see pic below.


You have the latest version so yep


----------



## Audio Ollie (Dec 23, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> @Audio Ollie
> 
> Any plans for an update/overhaul?
> 
> ...


These are great suggestions. We've actually moved the offset control to the front page for an upcoming library and we will mirror this in the NSS update. It will behave similar to how you've described. 

I'm not sure about merging samples, but I will look into the voice count. That seems way too high for a single note.

I'm planning to update all of our libraries in 2022. If you have any more suggestions they're always welcome. If you send them to [email protected] I will be more likely to see them all. 

@Patrick de Caumette BURN!


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 23, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> You have the latest version so yep


Yes but i am missing the Multis that was in 1.1


----------



## pulsedownloader (Dec 23, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> Yes but i am missing the Multis that was in 1.1


Id suggest you contact Audio Ollie and they can look into this for you


----------



## Audio Ollie (Dec 23, 2021)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Audio Ollie: Merry Christmas to you too.
> Happy to renounce this lib for my money back any day...


I'd be happy to continue this conversation through our customer support.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 27, 2022)

Is there an ETA on the expansion? It was confirmed 2 years ago.



Go To 11 said:


> Cool cool. I'm really enjoying it man! It's clear and detailed and I'm getting a brighter sound, on a dry stage, that I can adapt as I please. I have some reservations with the performance sampled shorts so far, in that the first note in a sequence sounds like it has the echo of a previous note (from the performance). The issue being that there is no previous note when you first play, so you get that reverse snare sound that feels sucky and odd. The fix for this is clear to me, we need to have a stronger cutoff for the first note played, and then a script that switches back to the repetition samples. That said, I like it and I'm quite happy with the simplified articulations (but also excited to hear there is an expansion along the way). I plan to use patches like flautando from the Spitfire Studio Strings to fill in the gaps for now. Portamento would have been nice, but I also rarely actually hear that in real recordings, so I don't mind missing it. It definitely fulfils the dry stage string library dreams I've always had, and it should blend well with things like CSB and some drier woodwinds I have, and NI percussion (which is in a really tight stage). That'll be my new setup, and I am really stoked about it.


How are you still liking it (especially given your deep exploration on some other string libraries lately)?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2022)

Audio Ollie said:


> We've actually moved the offset control to the front page for an upcoming library and we will mirror this in the NSS update. It will behave similar to how you've described.


A new upcoming library ?  

And an update for NSS most likely during Dec. ? 

That's vey exciting. Now.. I wonder what the new library is all about ?


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 27, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Is there an ETA on the expansion? It was confirmed 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> How are you still liking it (especially given your deep exploration on some other string libraries lately)?


I haven’t thought about it, or other string libes, in a little while to be honest. I had great fun layering it with 8Dio Century strings and got an awesome sound from that. The legatos and shorts seemed to line up nicely. 

What I needed to do was find a way to make it work with articulation settings. At least key switches. I’m just not an NKI pet articulation person. There’s probably a script for turning MIDI channel multis into keyswitches…?


----------

